# Neue Maus und Tastatur!



## dreamdomain (30. November 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich brauche mal eure Beratung. Und zwar möchte ich mir bald mal eine neue Tastatur und Maus zulegen. Im Moment habe ich eine Razer Ornata Chroma und eine Razer Mamba Tournament Edition. Ich hab die Ornate satt und möchte mechanisch, und generell möchte ich mich von Razer distanzieren, da mir der Onlinezwang in Synapse auf den Keks geht. 

So nun zu meinen Anforderungen 
Also, die Maus sollte wireless sein. Ich weiß, wireless ist nicht das Beste zum Zocken, aber heutzutage sind kabellose Mäuse doch ganz zuverlässig (hoffe ich ). Mich stört beim Zocken das Kabel extrem, da es immer hinter den Tisch rutscht. Ja, es gibt Mouse Bungees, aber sowas möchte ich nicht auf meinen Tisch stellen 
So, die Tastatur sollte natürlich mechanisch sein und Kabel stört nicht. Am Liebsten kurzer Auslöseweg, taktil, aber möglichst leise.

Bei der Maus brauche RGB nicht zwingend, die Tastatur darf gerne Tenkeyless sein, sollte jedoch RGB haben oder weiß leuchten.

Zu den Herstellern:
Also, Razer kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Bei den Logitech Mäusen lese ich leider zu viel Negatives, und Corsair Mäuse sprechen mich nicht im Design an (von Corsair gibt es eh nur eine wireless Maus). Ich möchte natürlich alles von einem Hersteller, aber das Problem ist, dass beim einen Hersteller die Mäuse gut sind, jedoch die Tastaturen schlecht, beim anderen Hersteller ist es dann wieder andersherum. Sollte die Maus keine Software benötigen, ist es natürlich egal, ob die von euch empfohlene Tastatur vom gleichen Hersteller ist oder nicht.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2018)

Steelseries Rival 650 und Apex 750 gibts auch als TKL aber diese leider nur mit Englischem, Französischem oder nordischem Layout.
Gaming-Maus Rival 650 Wireless | SteelSeries
Apex M750 – mechanische E-Sports-Tastatur mit Aluminiumkernstueck | SteelSeries
Apex M750 – mechanische E-Sports-Tastatur mit Aluminiumkernstueck ohne Ziffernblock | SteelSeries


----------



## dreamdomain (30. November 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Steelseries Rival 650 und Apex 750 gibts auch als TKL aber diese leider nur mit Englischem, Französischem oder nordischem Layout.



Ja, Steelseries hatte ich auch schon im Visier. Leider lese ich nur schlechtes über deren Software. Echt blöd, dass es scheinbar keinen Hersteller gibt, bei dem alles passt


----------



## robotnikz (30. November 2018)

Roccat Kone Maus und Roccat Vulcan Tastatur. Hab ich beides selbst hier stehen, super Dinger.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P2a42 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (30. November 2018)

robotnikz schrieb:


> Roccat Kone Maus und Roccat Vulcan Tastatur. Hab ich beides selbst hier stehen, super Dinger.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P2a42 mit Tapatalk



Stimmt, Roccat habe ich ganz vergessen. Kannst du mir noch den Unterschied zwischen der Vulcan 100 und Vulcan 120 erklären? Und die Kone wäre dann in der AIMO Version oder? 

Problem: Habe bisschen kleine Hände, die Mamba von Razer passt jedoch perfekt. Habe aber gelesen, dass die Kone eher für größere Hände geeignet ist...


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2018)

Ich selbst habe nur die Rival 600 und die Apex M800 hatte ich.  
Mit der Steelseries Software hatte ich wenig bis keine Probleme und momentan nutze ich sie überhaupt nicht da mein Profil auf der Maus abgespeichert ist und die Software nicht benötigt wird.

Mit der Roccat Software habe ich allerdings mehr Probleme aber ich habe auch eine Roccat Suora FX und eine Kone Aimo und Kone Pure Owl Eye im Gebrauch .... aber du suchst ja eine wireless Maus:
Die Roccat Leadr habe ich wieder verkauft, obwohl sie mir super in meiner grossen Hand liegt, da ich die Lade und Empfangstation unmöglich groß finde. 
Zudem stören die LED´s darauf - Ok kann man abkleben - aber auch das man das Kabel an der Ladestation abziehen muss wenn man die Maus laden will und gleichzeitig arbeiten ist nervig...
Hab nie probiert ob auch ein anderes Kabel passt da ich keine Lust hatte noch eine Strippe auf dem Tisch zu organisieren .....


----------



## dreamdomain (30. November 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe nur die Rival 600 und die Apex M800 hatte ich.
> Mit der Steelseries Software hatte ich wenig bis keine Probleme und momentan nutze ich sie überhaupt nicht da mein Profil auf der Maus abgespeichert ist und die Software nicht benötigt wird.
> 
> Mit der Roccat Software habe ich allerdings mehr Probleme aber ich habe auch eine Roccat Suora FX und eine Kone Aimo und Kone Pure Owl Eye im Gebrauch .... aber du suchst ja eine wireless Maus:
> ...



Könntest du mir die Probleme mit der Roccat Software erläutern? Software ist ja auch ziemlich wichtig...


----------



## Hubacca (30. November 2018)

Naja - eigentlich hat Roccat mit jedem Update schon viel Macken behoben - jedoch waren nach dem letzten alle selbst erstellten Profile verschunden.
Allerdings hab ich mit Synapse und Software  von anderen Herstellern auch schon ähnliche Erlebnisse gehabt.
Im großen und ganzen läuft Roccat Swarm ganz gut.
Aber wie gesagt ist die einzige wireless Maus von Roccat die Leadr ...


----------



## dreamdomain (1. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Naja - eigentlich hat Roccat mit jedem Update schon viel Macken behoben - jedoch waren nach dem letzten alle selbst erstellten Profile verschunden.
> Allerdings hab ich mit Synapse und Software  von anderen Herstellern auch schon ähnliche Erlebnisse gehabt.
> Im großen und ganzen läuft Roccat Swarm ganz gut.
> Aber wie gesagt ist die einzige wireless Maus von Roccat die Leadr ...



Naja ich habe mal nachgedacht und werde wohl auf wireless verzichten müssen. Meine Wahl wäre dann die Vulcan 100, mit einer Kone Pure Owl Eye.


----------



## robotnikz (1. Dezember 2018)

Die Vulcan 120 hat im Gegensatz zur 100er noch die Handballenauflage. Möchte ich persönlich nicht mehr missen, ist aber kein Muss. Zur Software : ich hatte am Anfang heftige Probleme alles zum Laufen zu bringen. Mit den neusten Updates passt aber alles.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P2a42 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (1. Dezember 2018)

Nimm ne Sharkoon Purewriter RGB als Mecha, die hat eine der besten weißen Farben und braucht keine Software und ne Logitech Wireless-Maus (G305 z.B.), da kommt keine andere Firma an die Präzision ran.
Auf die Bewertungen würde Ich größtenteils nen Scheiß geben, negativ ist halt schneller bewertet als positiv, auch gibt es viele Fanboys, die gerne mal Produkte von anderen Firmen nieder machen.
Hör auf Leute die Ahnung haben:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20ZXAEiiKMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hubacca (1. Dezember 2018)

Naja - wie JackA§§ schon schrieb sind die Bewertungen von Logitech Produkte nicht sehr aussagekräftig .Da ja auch mit mehr verkauften Artikeln die Anzahl der Bewertungen steigt - die schlechten meist mehr als die guten.
Und wenns denn Logitech sein darf dann würde ich als Tastatur die G512 Carbon und die G PRO wireless Maus nehmen ?-)

Wenn die Maus auch kabelgbunden sein darf kommen natürlich noch ein paar andere Kombinationen in Frage .....


----------



## Escoball (1. Dezember 2018)

Hab mir Gestern die HyperX Pulsefire fps pro geholt, find die für große Hände gut geeignet (knapp 13cm lang ) sind die wichtigsten Funktionen und Tasten dran, kein schnick Schnack mit x Tasten! Sehr dezent und liegt gut in der Hand! 

Bin grad BF5 am zocken und Muss mich erst noch  dran gewöhnen weil es ein Riesen Unterschied zu meine alten Maus ist !

YouTube


----------



## Rapala91 (1. Dezember 2018)

Kleiner Topp am Rande es gibt im Moment eine Aktion bei mediamarkt. Kauf eine Deathadder elite und du bekommst ein Goliathus Chroma mousepad dazu. Das hat rgb und du kannst du kabel oben anklemmen sodass es nicht mehr hinter den Pc rutscht.


----------



## JackA (1. Dezember 2018)

In meiner Jugend, wo es noch keine Mousebungees gab, haben wir einfach das Mauskabel mit Tape am Schreibtischrand fixiert. Dass man sich noch ein bisschen Gedanken macht über sowas, ist wohl Out bei der Smartphonejugend.


----------



## Hubacca (1. Dezember 2018)

Jau - Panzerband oder auch Ducktape !-) Das gehört in jede Werkzeugkiste oder zur Camping, MTB und Kajaktour...


----------



## King_Kolrabi (1. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe nur die Rival 600 und die Apex M800 hatte ich.
> Mit der Steelseries Software hatte ich wenig bis keine Probleme und momentan nutze ich sie überhaupt nicht da mein Profil auf der Maus abgespeichert ist und die Software nicht benötigt wird.



Ich habe exakt die gleiche Kombination und bin hochzufrieden. Die Steelseries Engine hat einen enormen Umfang und ist, wie ich finde, sehr intuitiv zu bedienen.
Nur so aus Neugier: Was ist mit der M800 passiert?


----------



## Hubacca (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich halte die M800 für eine super Tastatur: Die RGB Beleuchtung ist mit die beste die ich gesehen habe und auch die Taster sind vom Tippgefühl her genial. Auch die Tastenkappen sind schön flach und stabil.
Allerdings finde ich die Schriftart nicht so toll und die gesamte Tastatur ist einfach viel zu groß - deswegen habe ich sie wieder verkauft.


----------



## dreamdomain (1. Dezember 2018)

Also, ich denke es wird entweder Logitech oder Roccat. 
- Roccat: 
Tastatur: Vulcan 100, Maus: Kone Pure Owl Eye

- Logitech:
Tastatur: G513 oder G512 Carbon, Maus vorzugsweise wireless, oder eben kabelgebunden


----------



## Hubacca (1. Dezember 2018)

Keine schlechte Wahl - obwohl ich die Vulcan nicht kenne und erstmal abwarten würde wie sich die Berichte/Aussagen/Erfahrungen und der Preis entwickelt ....
Bei der Corsair Dark Core Maus z.B. sind die Bewertungen relativ schnell nicht so toll ausgefallen und der Preis ist dementsprechend in den Keller gegangen.

Ich habe mich für die Logitech G900 entschieden obwohl mir die G403 wireless auch sehr gefallen hat. 
Ausschlaggebend war das die G900 doch überraschend gut in der Hand liegt, ich sie günstig mit einem optischen Fehler erwerben konnte und dadurch der Verkauf nicht gelohnt hätte.

Die G403 wireless (Nachfolger ist die G703) dürfte dir als Mamba Benutzer auch gut in der Hand liegen.
Die G Pro habe ich nur in der Kabelversion ausprobiert und sie war mir viel zu klein - wie die neue wireless Version ausfällt musst du mal probieren ?


----------



## dreamdomain (1. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Wahl - obwohl ich die Vulcan nicht kenne und erstmal abwarten würde wie sich die Berichte/Aussagen/Erfahrungen und der Preis entwickelt ....
> Bei der Corsair Dark Core Maus z.B. sind die Bewertungen relativ schnell nicht so toll ausgefallen und der Preis ist dementsprechend in den Keller gegangen.
> 
> Ich habe mich für die Logitech G900 entschieden obwohl mir die G403 wireless auch sehr gefallen hat.
> ...



Ja, eventuell gehe ich mal in den Saturn wenn ich Zeit habe und teste mal. Weißt du vielleicht was der Unterschied zwischen der Kone Pure SE und Kone Pure Owl Eye ist? Sind beide auf Roccats Seite. Die Kone AIMO wäre auch ganz cool, aber die ist seeehr groß und dieses Mal würde mir eine Pure reichen, also mit weniger RGB. Meine Razer Mamba Tournament Edition und meine Razer Ornate sind eh einheitlich auf rot, die Synapse Software habe ich eh nicht installiert, da ich es eine Frechheit finde, dass dieser Onlinezwang existiert und man weiß nicht was Razer mit den eingesammelten Daten macht...


----------



## Hubacca (1. Dezember 2018)

Der einzige Unterschied ist das die Owl Eye eben den von Roccat Owl Eye genannten Sensor drin hat der eine Auflösung bis 1200 dpi besitzt, die SE hat "nur" 5000 dpi.
Die Aimo ist nicht nur grösser sondern auch eine Ecke schwerer 130g , hat allewrdings auch eine Taste mehr. Dann gibts die KONE EMP die das ürsprüngliche Maß und Gewicht 116g  hat - die SE und OWL Eye haben 91% Größe und wiegen nur 88g..
Die RGB Beleuchtung ist ja eigentlich auch Schwachsinn da man meisten sowieso die Hand drauf liegen hat ;-O und auch die Roccat Software muss nicht immer laufen da die Profile auf den Mäusen abgespeichert wird.

Ich bestitze übrigens auch eine paar Razer Mäuse und nutze momentan die Razer Basilisk mit OnBoard Speicher - leider läuft die Beleuchtung meiner Blackwidow TE nur mit der Synapse3 Software nach dem Update auf Synapse 3 !
Vorher konnte ich sie auch ohne betreiben und das zuletzt verwendete Profil wurde ausgeführt - jetzt ist sie nicht mehr kompatibel mit Synapse 2....


----------



## dreamdomain (1. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied ist das die Owl Eye eben den von Roccat Owl Eye genannten Sensor drin hat der eine Auflösung bis 1200 dpi besitzt, die SE hat "nur" 5000 dpi.
> Die Aimo ist nicht nur grösser sondern auch eine Ecke schwerer 130g , hat allewrdings auch eine Taste mehr. Dann gibts die KONE EMP die das ürsprüngliche Maß und Gewicht 116g  hat - die SE und OWL Eye haben 91% Größe und wiegen nur 88g..
> Die RGB Beleuchtung ist ja eigentlich auch Schwachsinn da man meisten sowieso die Hand drauf liegen hat ;-O und auch die Roccat Software muss nicht immer laufen da die Profile auf den Mäusen abgespeichert wird.



Okay, aber ich glaube die Vulcan hat keinen Onboard Speicher. Also brauche ich die Swarm Software ja oder?


----------



## Hubacca (1. Dezember 2018)

Jain - zum einstellen der Farben/Belegung der Tasten und programmieren der Makro. Auf meiner Suora FX bleibt das zuletzt eingestellte Profil aktiv - auch ohne das Roccat Swarm läuft. 
D.h. die programmierten Tastenfarben/belegungen und Makros funktionieren.


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich werfe mal die cougar minos x5 ins rennen. Gute Maus.

Die Tastaturen von Cougar kenne ich jetzt nicht aber hier wird es wohl jemand geben der von Cougar eine gute kennt.

Von Cougar gäbe es noch die Revenger S.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Dezember 2018)

Bei der Maus würde ich ja zur G Pro Wireless greifen wenn der Preis ok wäre. Weiß ja nicht was es darüber negatives zu lesen gibt, aber ich hab das Teil seit 4 Monaten im Dauereinsatz und kann nichts negatives dazu sagen. Qualität ist gut und der Akku hält ewig. In meinen Augen besser als das Zeug was Razer oder Roccat so auf den Markt kloppt. Tastatur könnte man ne Ducky nehmen. Kloppt von der Qualität die ganzen iOne Dinger in die Tonne wo Razer, Roccat und Co einkaufen.


----------



## dreamdomain (2. Dezember 2018)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Bei der Maus würde ich ja zur G Pro Wireless greifen wenn der Preis ok wäre. Weiß ja nicht was es darüber negatives zu lesen gibt, aber ich hab das Teil seit 4 Monaten im Dauereinsatz und kann nichts negatives dazu sagen. Qualität ist gut und der Akku hält ewig. In meinen Augen besser als das Zeug was Razer oder Roccat so auf den Markt kloppt. Tastatur könnte man ne Ducky nehmen. Kloppt von der Qualität die ganzen iOne Dinger in die Tonne wo Razer, Roccat und Co einkaufen.



Also habe gelesen dass die Ducky Tastaturen aus Plastik sind. Corsair zB benutzt auch Cherry MX, aber die Qualität ist Top bei Corsair, da sie zB Aluminium verwenden. Auch Roccat benutzt Aluminium, und deren selbst entwickelte Switches sehen sehr interessant aus und sind auch mal was anderes.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2018)

Eine Aluminiumplatte bei einer Tastatur mag vielleicht gut aussehen ist aber nicht per se ein Qualitätsmerkmal! 

TKL noch aktuell? Dann Sharkoon PureWriter.


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Eine Aluminiumplatte bei einer Tastatur mag vielleicht gut aussehen ist aber nicht per se ein Qualitätsmerkmal!
> 
> TKL noch aktuell? Dann Sharkoon PureWriter.



Die leuchtet doch blau oder? Bei der Tastatur hätte ich schon gerne RGB. Und wie gesagt, Sharkoon kommt für mich wirklich nicht in Frage, sorry  Wenn dann so eine Ducky, die finde ich auch gut, weil man keine Software benötigt um die RGB Beleuchtung zu steuern. Ansonsten würde auch eine rein weiße Beleuchtung für mich in Frage kommen, das sieht immer gut aus und ist neutral.


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Dezember 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Also habe gelesen dass die Ducky Tastaturen aus Plastik sind. Corsair zB benutzt auch Cherry MX, aber die Qualität ist Top bei Corsair, da sie zB Aluminium verwenden. Auch Roccat benutzt Aluminium, und deren selbst entwickelte Switches sehen sehr interessant aus und sind auch mal was anderes.


Nur weil da eine Aluplatte drauf ist heißt das nicht das die Tastatur gut ist. Ich hab ne Pok3r hier. Da ist das komplette Gehäuse aus Alu und die Switches sind Plate mounted. Wenn ich die jetzt mit einer Corsair Tastatur vergleiche dann verliert die Corsair rein von der Qualität. Qualität heißt eher gute Keycaps, Verarbeitung und so weiter. Roccat und Co kaufen einfach bei iOne ein und lassen ihr Logo drauf klatschen. Wenn man es mal so sieht, dann müssten ja die HHKB's totaler Schrott sein weil das Gehäuse auch aus Plastik ist. Sind die aber nicht.


----------



## JackA (3. Dezember 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Nimm ne Sharkoon Purewriter RGB als Mecha, die hat eine der besten weißen Farben und braucht keine Software


Der TE kann wohl nicht lesen, oder ihm ist es egal. Glaubt wohl auch, dass die Corsair Tastaturen von Corsair selbst gebaut werden  und die grünen Weißwürste fliegen zur Weihnachtszeit wieder besonders tief.

Wenn es unbedingt ne Marke sein muss, manche brauchen das anscheinend um die eigene Potenz zu steigern, dann biste mit ner Fnatic RGB Mecha besser und günstiger bedient, als sonem Corsair/Roccat/Razer Gelumpe und du hast ne Esport Marke drauf kleben. Holy Shit.


----------



## robotnikz (3. Dezember 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Der TE kann wohl nicht lesen, oder ihm ist es egal. Glaubt wohl auch, dass die Corsair Tastaturen von Corsair selbst gebaut werden [emoji38] und die grünen Weißwürste fliegen zur Weihnachtszeit wieder besonders tief.
> 
> Wenn es unbedingt ne Marke sein muss, manche brauchen das anscheinend um die eigene Potenz zu steigern, dann biste mit ner Fnatic RGB Mecha besser und günstiger bedient, als sonem Corsair/Roccat/Razer Gelumpe und du hast ne Esport Marke drauf kleben. Holy Shit.


Wie bist du denn drauf? Wieso du dem OP eine mangelnde Potenz unterstellst würde ich gerne verstehen. Muss man aber wohl nicht. Fakt ist dass auch Roccat gute Tastaturen hat. Ja man zahlt den Namen auch mit, nichtsdestotrotz haben sie mit der Vulcan was anständiges abgeliefert in meinen Augen.

An den OP. Bestelle sie dir und teste selbst. Ist immernoch am besten.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P2a42 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich sagte, dass das Manche brauchen, nicht der TE, wenn er sich dadurch angesprochen fühlt, dann seis so.


> Fakt ist dass auch Roccat gute Tastaturen hat. Ja man zahlt den Namen auch mit, nichtsdestotrotz haben sie mit der Vulcan was anständiges abgeliefert in meinen Augen


Was auch fast jeder Chinese für 60€ hinkriegt. VAVA Mechanische Gaming Tastatur 16.8 Millionen RGB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Sorry Ich bin Realist, solang mir Roccat nicht deren Fertigungsstraße für die Schalter zeigt, glaub Ich ihnen nicht, und das aus gutem Grund.
Ich weiß zuviel von Mechas und wie sie produziert werden.


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

Mal abseits der Unterstellungen und Witze über den TE (ich), wäre eine Ducky Tastatur auch ok? Die braucht keine Software was ich vollkommen ok finde.

Bei der Maus bin ich mir nicht sicher was da gut ist, Logitech vielleicht? Die Finalmouse Ultralight Phantom finde ich auch toll, aber die gibt es nur in den USA anscheinend... Ach ja, und ist wireless ok heutzutage? Ich spiele ab und zu Shooter, wie sieht es da mit der Verbindung aus?


----------



## JackA (3. Dezember 2018)

Ducky sind u.A. welche der besten Mechas <200€, die man sich kaufen kann.

Wireless Mäuse kann man heute ohne Probleme verwenden, Logitech macht hier die besten. G305 ist so ein Preis-/Leistungs-Gerät.


----------



## Hubacca (3. Dezember 2018)

Also ich habe eine Ducky ONE TKL RGB hier und zudem noch wie schon erwähnt eine Roccat Suora FX und eine Razer Blackwidow Tournament.
Zudem habe ich besessen und getestet:
Logitech G710, G610 Orion Red und Brown, G410, G413, G810, G Pro selbst umgebaut mit deutsche G410 Tastensatz, Steelseries Rival M800, Roccat Ryos TKL Pro Brown.

Inwiefern sich die Aussagen das es sich bei Razer, Roccat usw. um überteuerten Chinaschrott handelt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da diese Behauptungen ohne Erfahrungsberichte hier in den Raum gestellt werden !
Im gleichen Moment dann aber Sharkoon empfehlen - die in China einkaufen und noch nicht einmal ein eigenes Design hervorbringen (siehe baugleiche Titanwolf Specialist und Sharkoon SGM1 Maus) verstehe ich nicht.

Fast alle Anbieter sind nicht auch gleich Hersteller - die meisten lassen nach Ihren Vorstellungen in China, Taiwan oder sonstwo fertigen da sie sonst nicht konkurenzfähig wären.
Auch sollte man beachten das die großen (nach verkaufter Stückzahl und Bekanntheit) Anbieter mehr negative Bewertungen erhalten - im Verhältnissen zu Exoten die nur ein paar hundert Geräte verkaufen ....

Und Ducky ist ein Hersteller aus Taiwan der auch für andere Anbieter herstellt oder hergestellt hat und jetzt seine Tastaturen und zwei Mäuse direkt vermarktet um eine grössere Gewinnspanne zu erzielen.
Meine Ducky ist super - für den original Preis hätte ich sie mir aber nicht gekauft  - genauso wie alle anderen meiner Tastaturen die ich auch für überteuert halte.
Der wirklich herausragende Unterschied sind die PBT Tastenkappen,.
OnBoard kann ich nur zwei Profile abspeichern. Das erstellen der Profile und Makros ist recht umständlich und deswegen ist es für mich nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil - zumal auch keine Software angeboten wird.
Ansonsten sind auch nur Cherry Taster verbaut, die Beleuchtung ist recht dunkel (siehe Bild) und auch nicht gleichmässig. Das Plastikgehäuse ist sehr sauber und hochwertig verarbeitet. 
Aber das bieten auch andere Hersteller ....

Über andere Anbieter und Hersteller möchte ich mir ohne eigene Tests und Erfahrung keine Meinung bilden  !-O

PS.: Das Bild zeigt von links nach rechts meine Razer Blackwidow TE, Ducky One TKL und Logitech G Pro


----------



## JackA (3. Dezember 2018)

> Inwiefern sich die Aussagen das es sich bei Razer, Roccat usw. um überteuerten Chinaschrott handelt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da diese Behauptungen ohne Erfahrungsberichte hier in den Raum gestellt werden !


Und genau deswegen stelle ich solche Behauptungen in den Raum, weil Ich sie selbst verglichen habe und auch deren OEM kenne.
Such halt mal nach brechenden Tastenkappen, ausfallenden LEDs und sonstiges bei Corsair, Roccat, Logitech, Razer, QPad, etc. Mechas. Gibt genug.
Hier, ganz aktuell, Ersatztastenkappen fuer Corsair K70 LUX | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Ducky ONE TKL RGB hier und zudem noch wie schon erwähnt eine Roccat Suora FX und eine Razer Blackwidow Tournament.
> Zudem habe ich besessen und getestet:
> Logitech G710, G610 Orion Red und Brown, G410, G413, G810, G Pro selbst umgebaut mit deutsche G410 Tastensatz, Steelseries Rival M800, Roccat Ryos TKL Pro Brown.
> 
> ...



Hey Hubacca, vielen Dank für deinen äußerst ausführlichen Beitrag! Hat mir weitergeholfen. Mein jetziger Plan wäre: Entweder nur Roccat (Roccat Kone Pure Owl Eye, Roccat Vulcan) oder eine Ducky (da muss ich mir die verschiedenen Modelle erst einmal genauer ansehen, TKL finde ich gut by the way) + eine Logitech Maus (wahrscheinlich sogar wireless)



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen stelle ich solche Behauptungen in den Raum, weil Ich sie selbst verglichen habe und auch deren OEM kenne.
> Such halt mal nach brechenden Tastenkappen, ausfallenden LEDs und sonstiges bei Corsair, Roccat, Logitech, Razer, QPad, etc. Mechas. Gibt genug.
> Hier, ganz aktuell, Ersatztastenkappen fuer Corsair K70 LUX | ComputerBase Forum



Eine Corsair wird es eh nicht. Und nochmal zu Roccat, hat zwar nichts mit der Qualität zu tun, aber die sind doch deutsch, also kann man da schon was erwarten, oder?


----------



## Hubacca (3. Dezember 2018)

Welche Tastaturen hast du denn persöhnlich vor dir gehabt aund ausprobiert ?
Warum sollte ich nach brechenden Tastenkappen usw bei den Anbietern suchen ? das Problem hab ich nicht. 
Such doch mal bei Ducky:
ducky keyboard problems - Google-Suche

Und umso mehr verkaufte Stückzahlen wirds auch umso mehr Probleme geben....

Eigentlich interessieren mich reale Erfahrungen mehr und deshalb teste ich mal ein wenig durch.


----------



## Hubacca (3. Dezember 2018)

@NRgamer: Roccat hat eine deutsche Firmenadresse und die Produkte sind designed by Roccat. Wo letztendlich programmiert wird und die Hardware hergestellt wird ist eine andere Frage.
Und nein - "deutsch" bedeutet nich unbedingt das man da mehr erwarten kann - im Gegenteil: Deutschland ist verglichen mit anderen Ländern eine Servicewüste.
Wie es mit dem Taiwan Support von Ducky aussieht kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht sagen - gottseidank brauchte ich den noch nicht !-)

Ducky Vertrieb in Deutschland ist Caseking und auch Mindfactory. Da kannst du auch sehen welche überhaupt zu bekommen sind. Sonst kannst du noch in der Bucht, Amazon .... schaun.


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Dezember 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu Roccat, hat zwar nichts mit der Qualität zu tun, aber die sind doch deutsch, also kann man da schon was erwarten, oder?



Roccat sitzt in Hamburg. Also das "Designbüro". Letzten Endes kaufen die bei iOne ihre OEM Tastaturen die in China gebaut werden. Das Design beschränkt sich dabei mehr auf das Logo und wo es drauf gepackt wird. Vielleicht noch wo zwei bis drei Zusatztasten hin kommen. Also das gleiche wie bei Corsair und Razer. Da bekommst schon günstigere Mechas von Chinesischen Herstellern die bei 50 € starten und auch nicht schlecht sind. Wenn es unbedingt irgendwas "Gamermäßiges" sein soll, die Fnatic MiniStreak ist ganz ok. Hab die selber momentan auf dem Schreibtisch weil ich die sehr günstig bekommen habe. Kann nach zwei Monaten bisher nichts schlechtes darüber sagen außer das die Space Taste mit den MX Red Silent sehr leichtgängig ist.


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> @NRgamer: Roccat hat eine deutsche Firmenadresse und die Produkte sind designed by Roccat. Wo letztendlich programmiert wird und die Hardware hergestellt wird ist eine andere Frage.
> Und nein - "deutsch" bedeutet nich unbedingt das man da mehr erwarten kann - im Gegenteil: Deutschland ist verglichen mit anderen Ländern eine Servicewüste.
> Wie es mit dem Taiwan Support von Ducky aussieht kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht sagen - gottseidank brauchte ich den noch nicht !-)
> 
> Ducky Vertrieb in Deutschland ist Caseking und auch Mindfactory. Da kannst du auch sehen welche überhaupt zu bekommen sind. Sonst kannst du noch in der Bucht, Amazon .... schaun.



Caseking hat davon mehr als genug auf Lager, habe mal eben nachgeschaut  Die One 2 PBT TKL RGB finde ich sehr interessant, kostet 150 Euro.



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Roccat sitzt in Hamburg. Also das "Designbüro". Letzten Endes kaufen die bei iOne ihre OEM Tastaturen die in China gebaut werden. Das Design beschränkt sich dabei mehr auf das Logo und wo es drauf gepackt wird. Vielleicht noch wo zwei bis drei Zusatztasten hin kommen. Also das gleiche wie bei Corsair und Razer. Da bekommst schon günstigere Mechas von Chinesischen Herstellern die bei 50 € starten und auch nicht schlecht sind. Wenn es unbedingt irgendwas "Gamermäßiges" sein soll, die Fnatic MiniStreak ist ganz ok. Hab die selber momentan auf dem Schreibtisch weil ich die sehr günstig bekommen habe. Kann nach zwei Monaten bisher nichts schlechtes darüber sagen außer das die Space Taste mit den MX Red Silent sehr leichtgängig ist.



Naja die Roccat Vulcan hat ja sehr spezielle Switches, etwas einmaliges. Ist keineswegs das gleiche wie bei Corsair und Razer. Eine Ducky One 2 TKL RGB kostet wie gesagt 150 Euro, eine Roccat Vulcan 100 auch. Die Roccat hat Aluminium verbaut und diese sehr interessanten Switches (müsstest dir mal eben paar Bilder davon ansehen im Internet), die Ducky ist halt aus Plastik und Tenkeyless (finde ich sogar gut, aber man bekommt das Tenkey Design bei der Roccat Vulcan für den gleichen Preis), hat aber Cherry MX Red, und Cherry ist ja top notch oder?


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2018)

*seufz* keiner zwingt dich dein Erspartes in eine Ducky zu investieren. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal den Mund halten (zum Thema"Plastik") 
Setz dir ein Budget, 100% oder 80%, aber bitte fall nicht auf das ganze Marketinggeblubber rein, vor nichts anderem wollen dich die Kritiker hier warnen.
Roccat, Razer, Corsair...für das das Gebotene einfach zu teuer! Können Andere besser und günstiger.
Hier will dir keiner was aufschwatzen, aber wenn sich deine Kaufabsichten eh nur um "Markennamen" drehen musst du halt selbst fühlen 

Grüße 
Edit: Wenn du das Budget hast für eine qualitativ sehr hochwertige TKL kann ich dir halt nur Ducky/Varmilo empfehlen(auch wegen der guten Verfügbarkeit+Variationen mit ISO-De hier in Deutschland) Kann verstehen, das einen der Preis erstmal zu hoch vorkommt, aber es lohnt sich!!!
Wenn du doch sagst 100% kannst du auch mal bei Kingston Hyper Alloy Elite*oder so ähnlich) oder CoolerMaster gucken. Oder du fängst "klein" an mit der Sharkoon-mit Reds und TKL hat man nicht sooo viel Auswahl auf den ersten Blick..


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Dezember 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Naja die Roccat Vulcan hat ja sehr spezielle Switches, etwas einmaliges. Ist keineswegs das gleiche wie bei Corsair und Razer. Eine Ducky One 2 TKL RGB kostet wie gesagt 150 Euro, eine Roccat Vulcan 100 auch. Die Roccat hat Aluminium verbaut und diese sehr interessanten Switches (müsstest dir mal eben paar Bilder davon ansehen im Internet), die Ducky ist halt aus Plastik und Tenkeyless (finde ich sogar gut, aber man bekommt das Tenkey Design bei der Roccat Vulcan für den gleichen Preis), hat aber Cherry MX Red, und Cherry ist ja top notch oder?


Ob das wirklich "spezielle" Switches sind lass ich mal da hingestellt. Vermutlich das gleiche wie bei Razer. Erzählen was von eigenen Switches aber waren nur umgelabelte Kailh oder Gateron Switches. Das Aluminium ist KEIN Qualitätsmerkmal. Jede 5 Euro Rubberdome kann sich eine Aluplatte oben drauf schrauben. Dadurch wird die auch nicht besser. Wie gesagt, die kaufen OEM Ware und lassen die umlabeln. Die Tastaturen bekommt man dann für unter 80 Euro ohne Roccat Branding oder sonst was.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2018)

Nur wenn man löten kann (ich leider nicht *heul*), und zu den ganz *Bekloppten* gehört , dann kann man sich sehr, sehr geniale Alutastaturen zusammen bauen...was werde ich da immer neidisch!


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich "spezielle" Switches sind lass ich mal da hingestellt. Vermutlich das gleiche wie bei Razer. Erzählen was von eigenen Switches aber waren nur umgelabelte Kailh oder Gateron Switches. Das Aluminium ist KEIN Qualitätsmerkmal. Jede 5 Euro Rubberdome kann sich eine Aluplatte oben drauf schrauben. Dadurch wird die auch nicht besser. Wie gesagt, die kaufen OEM Ware und lassen die umlabeln. Die Tastaturen bekommt man dann für unter 80 Euro ohne Roccat Branding oder sonst was.



Okay, hast mich überzeugt  Hattest du mir nicht eine Logitech Maus empfohlen? Da ich nach reichlichem Überlegen finde, dass wireless für mich persönlich ein Muss ist (das Kabel bei meiner Razer Mamba TE stört mich extrem bei Shootern) und anscheinend sehr zuverlässig ist heutzutage. Dazu noch eine Frage. Und zwar, sofern du dich auskennst, welche der folgenden Mäuse ist besser, bzw. was unterscheidet sie?: Logitech G305 Lightspeed und G603 Lightspeed

So, also bezüglich der Tastatur habt ihr mich wie gesagt auch überzeugt, keine Markenprodukte zu kaufen. Wenn das wirklich nur OEM ist, die umgelabelt wird, sind die hohen Preise es nicht wert. @Caduzzz du hattest vorher gemeint, keiner würde mich zwingen, mein Geld in eine Ducky zu investieren  Ist das negativ gemeint? Oder ist Ducky > Razer, Corsair, Roccat und Co.? Ich schaue mir auch gerne andere, von eher unbekannten Herstellern an, solange es kein Sharkoon ist (Sorry, kann mir meine Abneigung der Marke gegenüber selber nicht erklären ). Worauf ich auch Wert lege, ist ein cleanes Design der Zeichen und Buchstaben (Druckschrift sozusagen), also nicht wie bei Corsair und Sharkoon beispielsweise.



Wenn ich schon dabei bin, danke erstmal an alle die bereits beigetragen haben und mich weiterhin beraten


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2018)

Nein, nein, nicht negativ gemeint..eher blöd formuliert.  
War so gemeint, ja es ist Plastik/Kunststoff, aber im Gegensatz zu den "bekannten Marken" ...Ducky ist 'ne andere Liga!!!
Wie gesagt, wenn man man mit Mechas anfängt, und vielleicht Feuer fängt, ist der Einstiegspreis recht hoch. Kann ich durchaus verstehen, dass man da vielleicht erstmal, ja eigentlich zu recht, sehr skeptisch ist. 
Deshalb sage ich, vielleicht erstmal klein (kann auch ins Geld gehen..)anfangen oder gleich Qualität kaufen.


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nicht negativ gemeint..eher blöd formuliert.
> War so gemeint, ja es ist Plastik/Kunststoff, aber im Gegensatz zu den "bekannten Marken" ...das ist 'ne andere Liga!!!
> Wie gesagt, wenn man man mit Mechas anfängt, und vielleicht Feuer fängt, ist der Einstiegspreis recht hoch. Kann ich durchaus verstehen, dass man da vielleicht erstmal, ja eigentlich zu recht, sehr skeptisch ist.
> Deshalb sage ich, vielleicht erstmal klein (kann auch ins Geld gehen..)anfangen oder gleich Qualität kaufen.



Ich habe ja im Moment eine Razer Ornata Chroma  Erworben vor gut einem Jahr  Tja, war ein Fehler  Ich kann dieses Rubberdome Zeug nicht mehr ab, deshalb muss eine mechanische her. Also, ich möchte lieber gleich Qualität kaufen. 175 Euro wäre für mich die Grenze, falls das klar geht. Die Ducky Shine 7 gefällt mir sehr gut aber ist mir mit den 200 Euronen zu teuer. Im Moment wäre meine Wahl die Ducky ONE 2 TKL PBT RGB MX Red und die Logitech G305 LIGHTSPEED. Die hat natürlich nicht den ganzen RGB Kram den meine Razer Mamba TE hat, und die ist halt komplett aus Plastik, ohne Gummi Grip. Dafür nur 89 Gramm schwer, was ich sehr beeindruckend finde. 

Wie ich oben schon erwähnt hatte, ich sehe mir auch sehr gerne Tastaturen von eher unbekannten Herstellern an, aber kein Sharkoon, vor allem wegen dem Design der Buchstaben auf den Kappen. Sollte wie gesagt schlicht und clean gehalten sein, so wie bei meiner Ornate Chroma. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja ein paar Tastaturen nennen?


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Dezember 2018)

Die G305 ist schon ne gute Maus. Zu der kann ich aber nicht viel sagen da ich direkt die G Pro Wireless bekommen habe. Über die Maus kann ich absolut nichts negatives sagen. Sensor ist der Knaller, Gewicht ist für mich persönlich perfekt und der Akku hält bei mir gut eine Woche. Hab vorher mit einem Ausreißer nur verkabelte Mäuse gehabt.


----------



## Hubacca (3. Dezember 2018)

Kannst dich ja auch mal hier einlesen bezüglich Tsater/Schalter usw.:
Neue Tastatur

Bezüglich der Ducky´s : das der Käsekönig genug auf Lager hat das glaube ich ,  aber die auf der Ducky Homepage angebotenen Tastaturen sind nicht alle überall erhältlich !

Und wenn du unbedingt neu bei den üblichen Händlern kaufen willst dann liegst du nun mal in den Preisbereichen - ich habs nicht bezahlt ...

DIe Mäuse unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich in der Form und Akkulaufzeit - einfach mal auf det Logitech Homepage nachlesen:
Gaming-Maeuse, kabellose Gaming-Maeuse, Mac & PC, MOBA- & FPS-Gaming-Maus | Logitech G


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die G305 ist schon ne gute Maus. Zu der kann ich aber nicht viel sagen da ich direkt die G Pro Wireless bekommen habe. Über die Maus kann ich absolut nichts negatives sagen. Sensor ist der Knaller, Gewicht ist für mich persönlich perfekt und der Akku hält bei mir gut eine Woche. Hab vorher mit einem Ausreißer nur verkabelte Mäuse gehabt.



Ja, die G Pro Wireless hatte ich auch im Visier  Nur leider ist die echt teuer, aber man bekommt anscheinend auch das wofür man bezahlt. Die G305 finde ich eigentlich optimal, da sie sehr leicht ist, die AA Batterie ewig hält und sie keinen RGB Kram an Bord hat  Bei der Tastatur finde ich RGB allerdings schon wichtig, man soll ja was erkennen und ich ändere immer wieder mal gerne die Farben oder Effekte. Hättest du neben Ducky Tastaturen noch andere, empfehlenswerte Tastaturen auf Lager? 



Hubacca schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja auch mal hier einlesen bezüglich Tsater/Schalter usw.:
> Neue Tastatur
> 
> Bezüglich der Ducky´s : das der Käsekönig genug auf Lager hat das glaube ich ,  aber die auf der Ducky Homepage angebotenen Tastaturen sind nicht alle überall erhältlich !
> ...



Haha der Käsekönig  

Also die Duckys die für mich in Frage kämen sind lagernd gekennzeichnet.

Was meinst du mit ''ich habs nicht bezahlt''?


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2018)

Hm, wenn bei Caseking etwas als lagernd bezeichnet wurde und ich es bestellt habe, konnte ich es eigentlich immer gleich nächsten Tag abholen. Hab da nur gute Erfahrungen. 

Ich hab die One RGB TKL PBT mit Blacks und auch die One2 RGB TKL PBT mit Reds, finde letztere ein wenig besser.
Wenn es nicht eilt, vielleicht gibt es ja demnächst ein DuckySchnäppchen bei Caseking. Kannst für eine TKL ja auch mal bei candykeys.com >Varmilo nach gucken.


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hm, wenn bei Caseking etwas als lagernd bezeichnet wurde und ich es bestellt habe, konnte ich es eigentlich immer gleich nächsten Tag abholen. Hab da nur gute Erfahrungen.
> 
> Ich hab die One RGB TKL PBT mit Blacks und auch die One2 RGB TKL PBT mit Reds, finde letztere ein wenig besser.
> Wenn es nicht eilt, vielleicht gibt es ja demnächst ein DuckySchnäppchen bei Caseking. Kannst für eine TKL ja auch mal bei candykeys.com >Varmilo nach gucken.



Also hast du letztendlich genau die Tastatur die ich bis jetzt am Besten finde? 

Habe Donnerstag Abend erst eine alphacool Eisbaer LT240 + 4x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro 120 Lüfter bestellt bei Caseking  Wurde erst heute an DHL übergeben aber ich will nicht meckern  Bin von Alternate jedoch NOCH besseren Service gewohnt


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2018)

Postweg kann ich nichts sagen, nach dem Feierabend 10min Fussweg, also gefährlich praktisch  

Ja genau, die die du auch im Blick hast.
Hab kein Fototalent...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Dezember 2018)

Wie gesagt, ich kann zur G305 nicht viel sagen. Soll halt wirklich gut sein für den Preis. Ich kann nur was zur G Pro sagen. Für mich ist das die vierte Kabellose Maus nach der G7, der G700 und der Mamba. Wobei ich sagen muss das die G7 nicht  schlecht war für den damaligen Zeitpunkt. Die G700 und die Mamba waren vom Sensor her richtig übel. Die G Pro hat dagegen einen klasse Sensor und Verzögerung hat man auch nicht mehr. Klar. Das Teil ist teuer. So wie ich das gesehen habe immer noch bei gut 150 Tacken. Aber nach vier Monaten muss ich sagen das ich die zu dem Preis auch kaufen würde. Die Form erinnert doch an die Intelli Optical 1.1  und das war für mich damals die beste Maus überhaupt.


----------



## Hubacca (3. Dezember 2018)

"Ich habs nicht bezahlt" Heißt mit Geduld kannst du immer wieder irgendwo ein Schnäppchen machen und vieles wesentlich günstiger erstehen ! Oft Neu oder neuwertig - aber nicht immer mit Garantie


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Postweg kann ich nichts sagen, nach dem Feierabend 10min Fussweg, also gefährlich praktisch
> 
> Ja genau, die die du auch im Blick hast.
> Hab kein Fototalent...
> ...



Hast du ein Glück  Danke für das Bild, die Tastatur sieht wirklich klasse aus!




gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann zur G305 nicht viel sagen. Soll halt wirklich gut sein für den Preis. Ich kann nur was zur G Pro sagen. Für mich ist das die vierte Kabellose Maus nach der G7, der G700 und der Mamba. Wobei ich sagen muss das die G7 nicht  schlecht war für den damaligen Zeitpunkt. Die G700 und die Mamba waren vom Sensor her richtig übel. Die G Pro hat dagegen einen klasse Sensor und Verzögerung hat man auch nicht mehr. Klar. Das Teil ist teuer. So wie ich das gesehen habe immer noch bei gut 150 Tacken. Aber nach vier Monaten muss ich sagen das ich die zu dem Preis auch kaufen würde. Die Form erinnert doch an die Intelli Optical 1.1  und das war für mich damals die beste Maus überhaupt.



Wahrscheinlich lohnt sich eine G Pro wirklich für das Geld. Aber 150 Euronen sind mir etwas zu viel  Die G703 (120 Euro) braucht man gar nicht in Betracht ziehen, da könnte es auch gleich eine G Pro werden. Was meinst du? 

Wenn man mal die beiden low budget wireless Mäuse von Logitech vergleicht (G603 und die G305), fällt  mir auf dass die G305 leichter ist, bei der G603 kann man ja sogar 2 AA Batterien einsetzen. Die Bewertungen der G603 bei Amazon schrecken mich jedoch ab, die G305 hat da viel bessere Bewertungen  

Also, entweder G305, oder halt gleich eine G Pro, wobei ich bei 150 Euro natürlich erstmal etwas skeptisch bin 



Hubacca schrieb:


> "Ich habs nicht bezahlt" Heißt mit Geduld kannst du immer wieder irgendwo ein Schnäppchen machen und vieles wesentlich günstiger erstehen ! Oft Neu oder neuwertig - aber nicht immer mit Garantie



Achso ok, Garantie hätte ich aber schon gerne. Vielleicht gibt's ja mal einen Sale auf Duckys bei Caseking...


----------



## Hubacca (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube für die One 2 wird vorerst kein Sale kommen da die One ja erst abverkauft wird ....

Sind die Unterschiede zwischen der Ducky One und One 2 nur das unterschiedliche, schwarz/weiße Gehäuse, das USB C Kabel und die zusätzlichen Tastenkappen ?


----------



## dreamdomain (3. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Ich glaube für die One 2 wird vorerst kein Sale kommen da die One ja erst abverkauft wird ....
> 
> Sind die Unterschiede zwischen der Ducky One und One 2 nur das unterschiedliche, schwarz/weiße Gehäuse, das USB C Kabel und die zusätzlichen Tastenkappen ?



Das wäre tatsächlich interessant zu wissen, vielleicht hat sich ja innen etwas geändert?


----------



## JackA (4. Dezember 2018)

Hättest du mal auf mich von Anfang an gehört, dann wär der Thread nur ne Seite lang geworden, anstatt 6... Ich bin jedenfalls raus, Ich bin kein Priester der jeden Marketinggeschädigten bekehrt.
Lebensweisheit von mir: Lass dich nicht vom Marketing verarschen. Du bist voll drauf rein gefallen.
Zu "Roccat Schalter sind speziell"...
Roccat Switch <-> Outemu Box Switch

Und schau mal was für ne 50€ Mecha auch nen Alu-Gehäuse hat...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Oh Schreck, da steht Sharkoon drauf)


----------



## dreamdomain (4. Dezember 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Hättest du mal auf mich von Anfang an gehört, dann wär der Thread nur ne Seite lang geworden, anstatt 6... Ich bin jedenfalls raus, Ich bin kein Priester der jeden Marketinggeschädigten bekehrt.
> Lebensweisheit von mir: Lass dich nicht vom Marketing verarschen. Du bist voll drauf rein gefallen.
> Zu "Roccat Schalter sind speziell"...
> Roccat Switch <-> Outemu Box Switch
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht, was an 6 Seiten so schlimm ist? Ein Forum ist ja schließlich zum Diskutieren und Austauschen da. Warum sollte ich von Anfang an nur auf dich hören und andere Meinungen ausblenden?

Wenn du nicht mehr schreiben möchtest ist das ja ok, keiner wird hier gezwungen mich zu beraten 

Trotzdem danke für deine Tipps


----------



## Hubacca (4. Dezember 2018)

Und über seine  Patriot VIPER V770  mit PTB Tasatencaps gepimpt (kosten so viel wie eine Purewriter) schreibt er nix :
Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte

Hat er sich da auch vom Marketing verarschen lassen ?-O


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Und über seine  Patriot VIPER V770  mit PTB Tasatencaps gepimpt (kosten so viel wie eine Purewriter) schreibt er nix :
> Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte
> 
> Hat er sich da auch vom Marketing verarschen lassen ?-O



Frage. Wo hat das irgendwas mit vom Marketing verarschen zu tun? Jeder der bekloppt genug ist und mehrere Mechas hat fängt irgendwann an sich Keycaps zu kaufen. Ob das jetzt Artisan Keycaps sind, irgendwelche Massbuys, Massdrop oder sonst wo, für Leute die auf mechanische Tastaturen stehen ist das eher ein Hobby. Gibt ja auch genug Leute die sich drei OEM Tastaturen kaufen obwohl da nur ein anderer Hersteller drauf steht. So gesehen sind das trotzdem die gleichen Tastaturen. Ich kenne Leute die sich eine Vortex Pok3r kaufen und sich ein halbes Jahr später Keycaps kaufen die genauso teuer oder teurer als die eigentliche Tastatur sind. Das hat absolut nix mit verarschen lassen zu tun. Einfach mal bei Geekhack gucken. Das ist für so Leute eher ein Hobby. Die V770 soll übrigens nicht schlecht sein. Da kann man auch mal PBT Caps oder Doubleshots drauf packen.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Dezember 2018)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Und über seine  Patriot VIPER V770  mit PTB Tasatencaps gepimpt (kosten so viel wie eine Purewriter) schreibt er nix :
> Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte
> 
> Hat er sich da auch vom Marketing verarschen lassen ?-O



Was ist daran verwerflich eine Patriot Viper zu haben bzw. die Kaps zu tauschen? Wenn einem die Kaps einer Tastaturen, egal ob teuer oder günstig, nicht gefallen > dann tauscht man diese. Gibt 'ne Menge Keycap Sets, welche mehr als die eigentliche Tastatur kosten. Design/Qualität (am besten Beides) kosten halt in den wenigen Stückzahlen (leider). Ist halt ein Hobby, so what?

Und viele Hersteller haben halt eher mäßige Kaps, oder man bevorzugt ein anderes Material/Größe, dann wird getauscht.

edit: JackA$$ sollte man wirklich nichts schenken/überlassen...schlimm so etwas  [User-Review] Patriot Viper V770 RGB mechanische Tastatur

[User-Review] Patriot Viper Gaming Tastatur-V770
[User-Review] Patriot Viper V770 Mechanical RGB Keyboard


----------



## Hubacca (4. Dezember 2018)

Oh sorry !-(  Da hab ich wohl ein Ironie Schild vergessen ...


----------



## JackA (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich teste nunmal gerne, um mir selbst nen Bild zu machen und Leute beraten zu können. Die V770 habe Ich in dem Fall zum Testen bekommen und entsprechend schlecht hat sie leider abgeschnitten. Gut, schlecht kann man eben nicht sagen, welche Mecha ist schon wirklich schlecht (außer wenn mal die Tastenkappen brechen oder LEDs ausfallen, etc.), aber sie entspricht eben nicht dem Preis und da bin ich Realist, weil Ich den Markt gut kenne.

Und PBT Kappen kriegt man in China fürn Appel und n Ei. Hier ne Full-Double-Shot PBT RGB Mecha für 90€, wo sogar die Schalter ohne zu löten, getauscht werden können.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Dezember 2018)

Die Reidea hab ich mal bei dem Typen von Craft Computing auf Youtube gesehen. Dachte mir nur das die Form schon geil ist. Aber der hat die leider nie ganz gezeigt. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest was der da vor dem Monitor liegen hat. Für 60 Euro schon verlockend. Auch wenn ich eher Tenkeyless oder 60% Bretter bevorzuge. Deswegen lieber noch warten bis Ducky sein 60% Brett raus bringt.


----------



## dreamdomain (5. Dezember 2018)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die Reidea hab ich mal bei dem Typen von Craft Computing auf Youtube gesehen. Dachte mir nur das die Form schon geil ist. Aber der hat die leider nie ganz gezeigt. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest was der da vor dem Monitor liegen hat. Für 60 Euro schon verlockend. Auch wenn ich eher Tenkeyless oder 60% Bretter bevorzuge. Deswegen lieber noch warten bis Ducky sein 60% Brett raus bringt.



Es gibt ja schon eine 60% von Ducky, zumindest auf deren Website.


----------



## Hubacca (5. Dezember 2018)

Jo - die Ducky One 2 Mini ! Nur zu kaufen gibts die in Deutschland noch nicht - nur bei Kleinanzeigen !-)
Oder per Vorbestellung:
E-shop |
						Candykeys


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Dezember 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Es gibt ja schon eine 60% von Ducky, zumindest auf deren Website.



Weiß ich. Ich meine aber nicht die Shine sondern die One 2 Mini. Die gefällt mir richtig gut. Könnte direkt wieder meine Pok3r vom Schreibtisch verdrängen. Wobei ich momentan eh immer wechsel. Zwischen der Pok3r und der MiniStreak. Aber die One 2 Mini ist wieder so ein typischer "brauch ich nicht aber will ich haben" kauf.


----------



## Phaneroptera (6. Dezember 2018)

Man kriegt immerhin diese niedliche Panda-Variante, oder bin ich doof und das ist nicht Mini?


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ducky One 2 Mini 60% keyboard
Das ist die One 2 Mini.


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Dezember 2018)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Man kriegt immerhin diese niedliche Panda-Variante, oder bin ich doof und das ist nicht Mini?



Das ist 70% oder so? Boah, frag mich...da sind noch die Pfeiltasten dabei. Aber die One 2 Mini in Weiß wäre ja was für mich ...die Anne Pro 2 (würde mir ja reichen) gibt's glaube ich nicht mit deutschen "layout", das bräuchte ich schon, so lernfähig bin ich nicht mehr 

Die find ich auch cool: Varmilo mechanical keyboard, 
Varmilo mechanical keyboard, Varmilo mechanical keyboard

Mal bei candykeys nach fragen ….


----------



## Phaneroptera (7. Dezember 2018)

Ups, sorry, hatte das verwechselt.

Es nervt mich irgendwie langsam, dass ich Full-Size präferiere, obwohl ich auf alles an der rechten Seite verzichten kann. Kleinere fühlen sich nicht "richtig" an bei mir, das ist bescheuert.


----------



## dreamdomain (8. Dezember 2018)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Das ist 70% oder so? Boah, frag mich...da sind noch die Pfeiltasten dabei. Aber die One 2 Mini in Weiß wäre ja was für mich ...die Anne Pro 2 (würde mir ja reichen) gibt's glaube ich nicht mit deutschen "layout", das bräuchte ich schon, so lernfähig bin ich nicht mehr
> 
> Die find ich auch cool: Varmilo mechanical keyboard,
> Varmilo mechanical keyboard, Varmilo mechanical keyboard
> ...



Caseking hat die One 2 Mini auf Lager! Alles Switches sind verfügbar.


----------



## Sporax (8. Dezember 2018)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob Ducky One 2 Mini oder Vortex Poker 3


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich find' diese s/w Gehäuse der Ducky One 2 ja ziemlich cool, _ich _würde diese nehmen.


edit: so langsam sind wir aber im falschen Thread, sollten uns wieder in den normalen Diskussionsthread zurück ziehen ​


----------



## dreamdomain (11. Dezember 2018)

Sooo Leute, meine G305 ist angekommen, bin sehr zufrieden. Morgen sollte dann die Ducky ONE 2 mini mit Mx Brown Switches kommen. Berichte dann wie ich sie finde 

PS: erstes mechanisches Keyboard

Edit: So, die neue Tastatur ist da und ist echt super  Fühlt sich mega gut an! Habe wie gesagt Brown Switches, fühlen sich alle so an wie sie sollten, nur bei der Leertaste empfinde ich den Druckpunkt schwächer und die Leertaste ist lauter, vor allem wenn man sie drückt und dann beim Loslassen.


----------



## dreamdomain (26. Januar 2019)

Hallöchen, kleines Update. Nach ein paar Tagen hab ich festgestellt, dass bei meiner ONE 2 Mini die rechte STRG Taste einen Riss hat. Habe die Taste nie benutzt geschweige denn die Tastenkappe abgemacht. -> Caseking war zum Glück kulant, und ich konnte die Tastatur reklamieren (war so Anfang Januar). Da die aber nicht auf Lager ist, habe ich das Geld zurückbekommen. Nach laaanger Suche und Nutzen einer Membran Tastatur (ihhh) habe ich bei candykeys.com die Varmilo VA88M CMYK bestellt mit MX Blue: VA88M CMYK (ISO-DE) |
						Candykeys

Freue mich schon und hoffe, dass sie am Montag ankommt


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte ja jetzt gesagt, nimm ne Sharkoon Purewriter TKL mit Blue Switches.


----------



## JackA (27. Januar 2019)

Die Varmilo ist ein guter Ducky Ersatz, auch wenn Ich sie als sehr teuer empfinde. Die Qualität passt aber auf jeden Fall.
Bin Etwas schockiert sowas über Ducky zu lesen, hast du Bilder von der STRG Taste gemacht? Wo hatte die nen Riss?


----------



## dreamdomain (28. Januar 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Die Varmilo ist ein guter Ducky Ersatz, auch wenn Ich sie als sehr teuer empfinde. Die Qualität passt aber auf jeden Fall.
> Bin Etwas schockiert sowas über Ducky zu lesen, hast du Bilder von der STRG Taste gemacht? Wo hatte die nen Riss?



Hier hab ich ein Bild


----------

